# Reptile allergy?



## Grahamnl (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi recently we had a customer come into the shop where I work telling us that he has to sell his Bearded Dragon as his daughter is allergic to them or at least that is what the doctor had told him.

As far as I was aware this is impossible as reptiles do not shed hairs like cats or rabbits, the girl had not been bitten by the lizard and had only stayed in the same house as the dragons for a couple of days before she had to visit the doctor.

Personally I think that the doctor has came to the wrong conclusion as to what caused the allergic reaction, as a result the customer is having to give up keeping reptiles and is not happy.


Please could you give your opions on this.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe she was eating them


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

reptile allergies are not un-heard of ~ usually it's down to what they walk through or their saliva/glands .... I have to be careful handling some of my leos especially the males as their claws and secretions from their glands can bring me out in a rash.


----------



## Grahamnl (Sep 6, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> Maybe she was eating them


Thats great help 
He has two give away his dragon's that his daughter ate :gasp:

mmmmmmmmmmmm

Can u get allergy's from a dragon >?


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm the same as sleepy but with blue tongue skinks come up in a rash that drives me mad after handling.Been trying to sell them for ages.So sticking to snakes never had a problem with them in nearly 20 years.

Rob


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I would be wondering what substrate it was on personally. My mother was told I was allergic to the hammies when I was young, after she had got rid of one of 3 and had lots of crying she decided to change substrate. Fine. Not hams, just the subs.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Spider Call said:


> I would be wondering what substrate it was on personally. My mother was told I was allergic to the hammies when I was young, after she had got rid of one of 3 and had lots of crying she decided to change substrate. Fine. Not hams, just the subs.


Most of my snakes are on the same substrate as the lizards.

Rob


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Were there any crickets/locust in the house? These are much more likely to produce allergies than the lizards themselves.

David.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm allergic to their urates, getting to the point where I'm going to have to sell my collection, even with a mask and gloves I suffer breathing problems and a rash when cleaning out.


----------

